# Butler Service?



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

In a couple months I'll be staying at one of those new hotels that has "butler service."

I've got a general idea of what a butler does in a private household, but what sort of services should one expect to request of a hotel butler?


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

Classic talents of a butler:

*Arthur*: Do you know what I'm going to do? I'm going to take a bath. 
*Hobson*: I'll alert the media. 
*Arthur*: Do you want to run my bath for me? 
*Hobson*: It's what I live for. 
[_Arthur exits_] 
*Hobson*: Perhaps you would like me to wash your d!ck for you... you little sh!t.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

psycho1964 said:


> Classic talents of a butler:
> 
> *Arthur*: Do you know what I'm going to do? I'm going to take a bath.
> *Hobson*: I'll alert the media.
> ...


If the butler looked like Sir John Gielgud, I probably would decline.

(Do you recall the bathtub scene in _Coming to America_?)


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Answered my own question...

https://www.modernbutlers.com/IIMB_Hospitality_Butler_Service_Rating_System.pdf

Very interesting...


----------

